# Airtel NOP



## REY619 (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know to which number i have to sent sms to activate it with what keywords. I am from UP west (Meerut)
Thanx.


----------



## reddick (Jan 20, 2007)

Now wht d hell is NOP  Expand ur que.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 20, 2007)

NOP is the Net On Phone service from airtel, kinda like MO but u have download limit of 3MB per single file per day... Available in monthly and daily packs... Now anyone here heard about NOP!!??


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2007)

NOP doesnt hav ny data caps....
sms NOP to 222


----------



## pra_2006 (Jan 20, 2007)

AIRTEL Net on Phone Service - to activate dial - *202*1#
                               for settings send sms - NOP to 2567


----------



## REY619 (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh thank you very much u both  oh BTW whats the deactivating code? just in case...
__________


> NOP doesnt hav ny data caps....
> sms NOP to 222


On sending the above sms to 222 nothing happened though my three rupees got deducted...



> AIRTEL Net on Phone Service - to activate dial - *202*1#
> for settings send sms - NOP to 2567


On dialing the number it says unknown application and on sending sms it says NOP is not activated on your phone...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 20, 2007)

I will suggest you to make a call at 121 from any airtel landline...or call on 
4444555...(toll free from airtel landline)..and payable if made from other service provider.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 20, 2007)

OK will try but sms are convenient for activating and deactivating... :-\


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't think the service exists anymore.. Old subscribers to the service still have it, but at least here in TN, they do not accept new subscribers..


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 20, 2007)

NOP has another name in Karnataka, i.e. Airtel Online.
Rs.5/- per day. No monthly packs. Only daily packs.


----------



## assasin (Jan 21, 2007)

Can i use NOP to surf net on PC.no probs if i've to use proxy.Will dere be any speed diff with MO.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

yup u can use nop on pc.. But its speed sux greatly.. Its 2rs/day in mumbai..


----------



## assasin (Jan 21, 2007)

Then i think i'll stick with MO.Thnx.


----------



## casual_gamer (Jan 21, 2007)

alanpaladka said:
			
		

> NOP has another name in Karnataka, i.e. Airtel Online.
> Rs.5/- per day. No monthly packs. Only daily packs.


what is the speed of Airtel Online? can we connect it to the computer?
And also what is the rate of Mobile office in Karnataka or Bangalore?


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Jan 22, 2007)

In Kolkata NOP is available for Rs.99/month. It doesn't have any daily pack. There is no download limit. And here it can be activate by calling 121 i.e. Customer Care.


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 22, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> what is the speed of Airtel Online? can we connect it to the computer?
> And also what is the rate of Mobile office in Karnataka or Bangalore?


Speed of Airtel Online and Free GPRS trick is same bcoz they use same proxy.

*MO is available in following options:*

For prepaid, only *daily packs*. i.e. *Rs.20/day*. No monthly offers.
For postpaid, *Rs. 600/- per month*.

I think its too costly. They are just looting money from us. That's y I bought a lifetime sim from Kerala and using it here. Only *Rs.274/month* and for annual plan, *Rs.1999*. So its very cheap when compared to ours.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 22, 2007)

I phoned the CC and they said NOP and MO are not available for UP West!!! What the hell...


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 22, 2007)

MO is available only for Postpaid users in UP West for monthly rent of Rs.600/-. Yes its indeed a very sad thing.


----------



## lionkng123 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Go to your write msg option, then write NOP and send it to 121. your service will be activated shortly.*
__________
No, MO is the service for all the Post paid and Pre paid customer. It will be cost of Rs.249/- per month.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 24, 2007)

> MO is available only for Postpaid users in UP West for monthly rent of Rs.600/-. Yes its indeed a very sad thing.


What about NOP? is it available for prepaid customers?



> Go to your write msg option, then write NOP and send it to 121. your service will be activated shortly.


I sent that message, and got the reply *Sorry no matches found, Send this keyword for this, that keyword for that blah blah*


----------



## phanibhushan (Jan 28, 2007)

i think its NOP to 900


----------



## casual_gamer (Jan 28, 2007)

Will NOP give speeds of atleast 45kbps? coz i want to listen to Internet Radio through LCG Jukebox.


----------

